# Online videos appear solid green



## hairyzlumke (Dec 8, 2010)

Any video I've tried to watch online today has appeared only as a green box, instead of the video itself. Audio still comes through fine. Videos played fine until today. Could it have something to do with my running the install program for a "preview release of Flash Player" for 64-bit systems? link -> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html Any help appreciated.


----------



## DoubleMcLovin (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to TSF!

I would say it could definitely have something to do with that. Go to the URL below and download/install the most recent (stable) build of flash player and get back to us.
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


----------



## hairyzlumke (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, but it didn't work. Re-ran the installer you linked to, but still getting green boxes. Tried uninstalling Flash completely and re-installing, still no good. What confuses me is that ads before YouTube videos still play fine, video and audio both. Is there any more information I can provide that might help?


----------



## DoubleMcLovin (Oct 27, 2009)

Try this, right click on the video while it is playing and click on "SETTINGS". Uncheck the box that says "Hardware Acceleration" and let me know if that helps. (make sure and refresh the desktop)


----------

